# Men: Would you let a woman cum in your face?



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> It's not a watermelon. Sloppiness=lack of skill.
> Also, why don't you tell me what I have and haven't fucked?
> That'd be fun.


It's also not a shot glass. 

Don't worry, I'm not too shy to offer my opinions and I've got enough information to draw my conclusion. I don't need to see you work to know that you're a crappy gardener if you don't have dirt under your fingernails on occasion.

Also, "what" you have and haven't fucked, or "who"? It's an interesting word choice on your part...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

If this is a natural effect of giving a woman oral sex, then yes.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> It's also not a shot glass.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not too shy to offer my opinions and I've got enough information to draw my conclusion. I don't need to see you work to know that you're a crappy gardener if you don't have dirt under your fingernails on occasion.
> 
> Also, "what" you have and haven't fucked, or "who"? It's an interesting word choice on your part...


Well if you think you should have cum all over your face when you do oral on a woman, you're either performing it like a fat kid devouring a McDonalds burger, or you're not doing oral on women.

Both of which are fine, many men are awful at doing it.

Dirt under fingernails too? Yes, I definitely don't do the kind of people you do.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

If my man has "sloppy skills" I wouldn't want him any other way.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> Well if you think you should have cum all over your face when you do oral on a woman, you're either performing it like a fat kid devouring a McDonalds burger, or you're not doing oral on women.
> 
> Both of which are fine, many men are awful at doing it.
> 
> Dirt under fingernails too? Yes, I definitely don't do the kind of people you do.


Poor thing. You think metaphors are literal. Your revulsion to the idea of "dirt under the fingernails" tells me how dainty you must be during this particular act, which is funny as hell given the tough girl image you try to cultivate in this forum. 

All I know is I get results and have always had partners who've loved it and who have never been taken aback by being treated like two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame bun.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> Poor thing. You think metaphors are literal. Your revulsion to the idea of "dirt under the fingernails" tells me how dainty you must be during this particular act, which is funny as hell given the tough girl image you try to cultivate in this forum.
> 
> All I know is I get results and have always had partners who've loved it and who have never been taken aback by being treated like two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame bun.


At least I don't pull out a diving board when I see a cunt.
Revulsion? You're clearly bad with your mouth in more ways than one.

Also, leave me the fuck alone. Your penis won't get bigger just because you attack a ***** in every thread. Neither will your ego. 

You think a woman is a burger-sucks for her.
And if I were you I'd refrain from judgements of my skills in that department.
Even if only for the reasons of you not knowing a single thing about me.
Makes you look even more pathetic than you already are.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Why are lesbian females replying to a thread that's geared toward heterosexual males?

As for the topic itself, depends.. does the smell wash off? It probably wouldn't be my first choice, but if she wanted it bad enough, I don't see why not, assuming she'd do the same for me.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

yeah, preferably 10+ at a time

that's not whorish because I'm a man


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Why are lesbian females replying to a thread that's geared toward heterosexual males?
> 
> As for the topic itself, depends.. does the smell wash off? It probably wouldn't be my first choice, but if she wanted it bad enough, I don't see why not, assuming she'd do the same for me.


So now we are going to discriminate who can reply to threads based on sexual orientation?

Or is there a thread geared towards lesbian women on the topic that I am not aware of?

Why are hetero women in this thread then, by the same token?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Therapist said:


> How is this any different from giving oral to climax? It's in/on your face.


Exactly, it's like entering a watermelon eating contest. BRING ON THE JUICE!


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> At least I don't pull out a diving board when I see a cunt.
> Revulsion? You're clearly bad with your mouth in more ways than one.
> 
> Also, leave me the fuck alone. Your penis won't get bigger just because you attack a ***** in every thread. Neither will your ego.
> ...





Kr3m1in said:


> So now we are going to discriminate who can reply to threads based on sexual orientation?
> 
> Or is there a thread geared towards lesbian women on the topic that I am not aware of?
> 
> Why are hetero women in this thread then, by the same token?


Ah, the discrimination card, the convenient crutch of someone with no substance to her argument. 

If you want license to be able to offer poor opinions without criticism, at least have enough pride not to blame your sexuality for the response.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> Ah, the discrimination card, the convenient crutch of someone with no substance to her argument.
> 
> If you want license to be able to offer poor opinions without criticism, at least have enough pride not to blame your sexuality for the response.


If insecurity=substance, you win.
I didn't see any other male jump at a girl online to prove his mad oral skills for her expessing an opinion that sloppy isn't good. I, after all, have a vagina. Unlike you, I know what feels good empirically.
If you were so confident in your skills, you wouldn't have to attack my position and would rather go prove it irl than babble about it online to a random lesbian.

I meantioned my sexuality to point out that it would be unreasonable to forbid lesbian females post in this thread, as they participate in oral sex no less if not more than heterosexual males.
I don't see where I blame my sexuality for anything.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

My man has no choice. I chain him to the bed and sit on his face.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> So now we are going to discriminate who can reply to threads based on sexual orientation?
> 
> Or is there a thread geared towards lesbian women on the topic that I am not aware of?
> 
> Why are hetero women in this thread then, by the same token?


1. Pointing out the thread's purpose is not discrimination
2. I wouldn't know, seeing as I'm not a lesbian and have little interest in the area. Why not make one yourself if you're so interested in giving your thoughts on the matter? 
3. They're not speaking of giving oral to another woman, but giving their opinion on the subject without "answering" the thread question directly. Really, it started going off track when you and Aßbiscuits started replying with unwarranted negative comments. 

Don't bother responding to this post, because I will ignore you. The reason I made the last post was to hopefully prevent this topic from being closed by pointless arguing, since it's something I find interesting and would like to hear others take on the subject.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Personally, I don't think this is a "how skilled are you at oral" thread. It's a "do you like women's juices on your face" thread.

So yeah, lets talk about that again ;P


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> My man has no choice. I chain him to the bed and sit on his face.


My God, where have you been all of my life? :wink:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> If insecurity=substance, you win.
> I didn't see any other male jump at a girl online to prove his mad oral skills for her expessing an opinion that sloppy isn't good. I, after all, have a vagina. Unlike you, I know what feels good empirically.
> If you were so confident in your skills, you wouldn't have to attack my position and would rather go prove it irl than babble about it online to a random lesbian.


"The random lesbian" attacked me as her first foray into this thread. 

As for knowing more about what works because of having a vagina, it's both arrogant and ignorant to assume that what feels good to you feels good to everyone else. Ironic and sophomoric that in touting your superior knowledge you've actually revealed the opposite about yourself. 



Kr3m1in said:


> I meantioned my sexuality to point out that it would be unreasonable to forbid lesbian females post in this thread, as they participate in oral sex no less if not more than heterosexual males.
> I don't see where I blame my sexuality for anything.





Kr3m1in said:


> So now we are going to discriminate who can reply to threads based on sexual orientation?
> 
> 
> > Nope, you whined about discrimination. What you just posted above about it being "unreasonable to forbid lesbian females post in this thread" would have actually been fair comment that wouldn't have led to a response from me.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Aßbiscuits said:


> MY GOD I LOVE THESE SORTS OF TOPICS, I SWEAR I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYONE MENTION THEM HERE BEFORE.
> 
> And anyway, fuck men, women like women too. And no, I wouldn't let a woman cum in my face, I would let her cum on my face however. I've only made a girl "cum" (as in ejaculate) once and it was on my face. I had no choice but to let her because I didn't expect it to happen. I would like to do it again and without an apology from her, it turned me on a lot, just gave me a fright and ruined my make-up.


Of course, lesbians are invited too!


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Why not? Unless there was a health risk from her ejaculate, why on earth not? Although, of course; context remains supreme. If I awoke one morning to a woman furiously trying to cum on my sleeping face... well... that wouldn't necessarily leave me enamoured. But otherwise, meh, all's fair in love and war :wink:


----------

